# New 160x600 Ad Banner plus more...



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I just finished this 160x600 ad banner. What do you guys think?










We just received a couple pics from one of our models Starr. They aren't finialized pics, just rough cuts.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumb04:

boobs.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn bro there good, any chance you could give the model my phone number :wink03: lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The banner is really tight.

Those pictures look great too.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

nice work man ...too bad u couldnt have been the one takin the pics lol


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Lookin good friend. Keep it up!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a nice banner Toez. Good job.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

any chance i could have that shirt and/or that punching bag?


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHA, thank you very much gentlemen. Her name is actually Starr and she is very cool. We appreciate the feedback. I can't wait until the pics are finalized to resemble something like this. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Tees, fight shorts, hoodies, rash guards, LADIES?! How much is Starr?

Nice work by the way.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> HAHA, thank you very much gentlemen. Her name is actually Starr and she is very cool. We appreciate the feedback. I can't wait until the pics are finalized to resemble something like this. Thanks again everyone.


First off, keep teh picture just like this. Dont add anything to it (except maybe www.toezup.com under the logo?) but keep it minimal it looks ******* fantastic.


Second, the banner is really inconsistent :\ One thing im nitpicky abuot with design is consistency man you know that. Change the "digital" font back to the regular font you are using. Also, either take the back ground off the words (the black star burst that takes out the wave effect) or make it so it is on teh words (as opposed ot the words being in it) so you can keep the waved back ground in it when it says boxing wrestling MMA. It'll look 100x better that way trust me. Looks great though man, honestly. Good Job. I hope to see some shit in magazines soon so I can be like "I DESIGNED HIS FIST PAIR OF SHORTS!!!!" lol. 



Keep up the good work man


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks TraMaI. The more feedback the better.When I get some time i'll be playing with certain layers. Thank you for everything, we don't forget.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I personally can't see anything wrong with the banner. Only thing though, is to probably get rid of that "shatter" cutout behind the text as they are flashin (up top)

But I think you out did yourself here. Especially with the model you chose, I'm sure ALOT of people will recognize her (I know I did) and click your banner.

PS: Maybe you should have me design your banners for you, maybe work with your model a bit. I got good ideas


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

plazzman said:


> I personally can't see anything wrong with the banner. Only thing though, is to probably get rid of that "shatter" cutout behind the text as they are flashin (up top)
> 
> But I think you out did yourself here. Especially with the model you chose, I'm sure ALOT of people will recognize her (I know I did) and click your banner.
> 
> PS: Maybe you should have me design your banners for you, maybe work with your model a bit. I got good ideas


i didnt recognise her, wheres she from?

and if i where you toez i wouldent let plaazz near the model, she'll go into the van and then her and plazz will never be seen from ever again

EDIT: is she in the hot girl picture thread?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> i didnt recognise her, wheres she from?
> 
> and if i where you toez i wouldent let plaazz near the model, she'll go into the van and then her and plazz will never be seen from ever again
> 
> EDIT: is she in the hot girl picture thread?


She does um how should I put this... adult entertainment.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

eric2004bc said:


> i didnt recognise her, wheres she from?
> 
> and if i where you toez i wouldent *let plaazz near the model, she'll go into the van* and then her and plazz will never be seen from ever again
> 
> EDIT: is she in the hot girl picture thread?




Wait, you say this like its a bad thing?? :confused02: I take it youve never ridden the Plazzvan


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> She does um how should I put this... adult entertainment.


i am googeling right now lol although 'star' isnt much to go on lol


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Hahaha, you guys are the best. She can be found here by clicking on her name.

It's very not safe for work, repeat *NWS*

Sexy Starr


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

lol porn stars for ToeZup >.<



Anyway, yeah hwat plazz said about the starburts cutout on the banner text. Instead just try adding a light grey text stroke. Happy to help man, I'm not trying to knock your design at all just want to help out the biz bb


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> Hahaha, you guys are the best. She can be found here by clicking on her name.
> 
> It's very not safe for work, repeat *NWS*
> 
> Sexy Starr


hot damn, ive gotta search around for some videos

EDIT: it turns out 'star' is not the easiest name of an 'adult actress' to search for videos lol


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I couldn't resist making a sig out of the photo...Cheers!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweet job dude. Getting some hot models now, nice.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, that is great work Gara thank you so much.

Thank you too yorT, trying to do our thing in a tough market my friend.


----------

